

Ask HN: Python vs Ruby, syntactic sugar? - shail

I have been using ruby for last couple of years and I can say that I am in love with this language because of its such a simple syntax. I have very limited exposure to python and would like to know from guys who have experience with both languages that what do they think about python's syntax?
Is syntax the only difference between these two language?
======
canibanoglu
Definitely not the only difference between the languages.

There are too many differences to list here, but Google is your friend for
this stuff. Read stuff from both camps.

Python is the first language I learned so it has a special place for me. But I
am completely unbiased when I say that, syntactically Python is just loads
better than Ruby. At least for me. I find Python code to be much more readable
and better organized.

~~~
shail
This is what I wanted to hear. I was suspecting this to be the case. I can
keep my mind open about working in python in future.

------
runjake
Do a Google search for "python vs ruby site:news.ycombinator.com" and read all
of the past discussions on this topic. This question gets asked every few
weeks.

------
steventruong
No, definitely not the only diff

